# Washington State: SB 5542 Establishing Special License Endorsements for Cigar Lounges



## Catfish63

Based upon the introduction of House Bill 1683 by nine members of the House of Representatives, and Senate Bill 5542 by seven members of the Washington State Senate, there could indeed, be "hope for the future" - at least in terms of enjoying a cigar. 
This is a great piece of legislation that clearly lays out the framework for establishing legal cigar lounges in Washington State. Hearings on this bill are slated for 10 February in Olympia. If this legislation succeeds, it has the potential to provide a framework for other states to follow. 
Key provisions include: Establishment is physically separated from any public establishment. Establishment must be certified by contractor to have a ventilation system completely separate from any other structure. Sets an exacting standard for ventilation and filtration. Prohibits minors and cigarette smoking within. State can only approve 100 endorsements a year. 

Contact your Washington State legislator today. A similar bill is being put up in the House. The hearing for HB 1683 is Thursday, February 10th, at 8:00am in the Olympia, WA., House Hearing Room B in the John L. O’Brien Building.

Let's make this happen!
Catfish63


----------



## Mr_mich

Thanks, i will definetly write to my rep to try and get them to move this forward.


----------



## smelvis

Thanks Kevin
Maybe there is hope!!


----------



## vtxcigar

Oh MAN!!!! This is the most exciting news I've heard in a heck of a long time! Let's all jump on board and push our legislature! AWESOME!!!


----------



## tobacmon

Though this is good news to many I can't believe a government that allowed this and glamorized this is now all of a sudden against it---Anytime the government can make money that is their number one priority...Smoke em if you got em and forget those stinking *Liberals!*

*We need more conservatives looking after what rights we have left!*


----------



## Catfish63

Update: Both HB 1683 and SB 5542 voted into Ways and Means. Basically the bills will be looked at from their fiscal impact. Fortunately, these bills bring income into the state (as Tobacmon eloquently pointed out). The legislators I have spoken with have told me it is a win/win for both the state and small business. The legislators that have negative opinions are the ones that believe they know what is best for all of us. (read nanny state)

I'm thinking it will pass...but who knows in the state of Washington!

Catfish


----------



## Ducrider

Thanks for the update, Kevin. Lets hope this one makes it...


----------



## Juicestain

Last update I received from CRA said this was on the fast track to be passed. I really wonder how many shops will pay the rumored $30,000 in annual licensing fee's... If that is a true amount it's no surprise it will pass with more then enough votes. It's a step in the right direction though.


----------



## vtxcigar

Juicestain said:


> Last update I received from CRA said this was on the fast track to be passed. I really wonder how many shops will pay the rumored $30,000 in annual licensing fee's... If that is a true amount it's no surprise it will pass with more then enough votes. It's a step in the right direction though.


I read the whole thing as I've been playing around with starting a cigar lounge myself, even if just for a few friends and acquaintances. The annual license is $5,000 for a cigar shop and $15,000 for a lounge whose main business isn't cigars (read establishments with a separate liquor license).

I was excited at first, but then realized that without the more expensive license, it may not be a doable business. We have a legal hooka smoking club here in Bellingham, and I have talked with them. They have been open for over 3 years, and get around the law by having compensated volunteers. Still trying to digest that, but will have to see.


----------



## Juicestain

Glad to hear the fee's are not as steep as I was lead to believe! $5k seems much more do-able:thumb:


----------



## boat45

Only 5K wouldn't add "TOO" much to the price of sticks at the B and M's.....I hope.


----------



## Mr_mich

i emailed the reps in my district and they said they would have no problem supporting these bills. What they tell me and what they do probably don't corelate but one can hope. 

Even with the added fee's i feel the number of lounges / cigar shops allowing smoking will increase. Especially lounges, 15k isn't that much. revenue source is primarily on liquer sales which has a 500% mark. i don't see one on every corner but i would expect more high class lounges to start allowing cigars. i know El Gaucho would open theirs back up imediately.


----------



## fivespdcat

I think it really depends if the $15k will be an annual license or lifetime. My guess from the beginning for Michigan, was:

1. Outlaw it outright
2. Everyone is accustomed to it, but wants it repealed
3. Tax the s*** out of it
4. Allow establishments to get a "license." Of course for a "reasonable" fee
5. Collect the cash from people willing to pay for it
6. Blow more of our tax money on living high on the hog!
7. Go to step one with a different product (read marijauna)

Man I hate politicians. IMHO opinion anyone that wants to be a politician shouldn't be allowed to be. People that choose that as a career just want to live off the public. End rant. 

BTW 100 licenses for a whole states is not really all that many...


----------



## vtxcigar

fivespdcat said:


> I think *it really depends if the $15k will be an annual license or lifetime*. My guess from the beginning for Michigan, was:
> 
> 1. Outlaw it outright
> 2. Everyone is accustomed to it, but wants it repealed
> 3. Tax the s*** out of it
> 4. Allow establishments to get a "license." Of course for a "reasonable" fee
> 5. Collect the cash from people willing to pay for it
> 6. Blow more of our tax money on living high on the hog!
> 7. Go to step one with a different product (read marijauna)
> 
> Man I hate politicians. IMHO opinion anyone that wants to be a politician shouldn't be allowed to be. People that choose that as a career just want to live off the public. End rant.
> 
> BTW 100 licenses for a whole states is not really all that many...


Fivespeed,

Yes, the license fee is an annual fee which will keep most B&Ms in smaller communities from getting the license, and yes, 100 licenses for a state is very few. Right now, we have zero licenses in the whole state, and the only cigar lounges are in casinos on reservation land. Problem is that even the casinos in my area forbid cigars while allowing you to chain-smoke your cigarettes. I figure that even one additional lounge is better than what we have now.

There are ways around the law, and it is being managed successfully at a few hookah lounges, including one in my town, which is the model I was toying with for creating a cigar lounge, but if the licensing goes forward, then I'll back up and see what happens with establishments already in my area. :smoke:


----------



## Cantiloper

Hmm... I just posted this as part of a response to "Smokers Need Not Apply" but it seems 
just as applicable here since it's about a WA specific law. Dunno what the proper 
etiquette is for posting two very similar messages, but I guess it's ok to just paste it here 
for WA readers? This is a letter to the editor I sent off a couple of days ago:

===

I fully agree that cigar enthusiasts should have the right to open a "cigar bar" where they 
and their friends could gather and with only fellow cigar lovers as employees. 

The only conceivable objection would be that they might be discriminating against 
nonsmokers. However, antismokers have worked hard in many states to promote the right 
of employers to hire only nonsmokers. Legally it clearly follows that a cigar bar should 
then have the right to hire only cigar smokers who might even enjoy an occasional cigar 
themselves while working at the bar. 

What sane person could object to such a thing? 

Of course the same reasoning is just as applicable to those who would like to open a bar 
for pipe smokers. And, heaven forfend, bars even for those terrible, horrible, incorrigible, 
and ever-so-personable cigarette smokers. 


Funny how people's attitudes can change so drastically over minor details, isn't it? 

===

Of course on the flip side we've got Bismarck, ND where the antismoking lobby
mounted a pretty intense campaign and the voters just voted not only to ban
smoking in bars and lounges and tobacco shops, but also voted against allowing
bars to even construct little smoking shelters for protection against ND's 30 degree
below zero windy winters.


----------



## mikejh

this would be nice, i dont know that i would go anywhere on a regular basis to smoke cigars when i like to smoke at home, it might make wa a better state for cigar smokers which it currently is not


----------



## Old Man on the River

I hope this goes through, but I have my doubts. Washington (at least in the Seatle area) is a bunch of California wanta be's. I hope this goes through. As long as smoking is legal, people have rights to do it.


----------



## Macke

Old Man on the River said:


> I hope this goes through, but I have my doubts. Washington (at least in the Seatle area) is a bunch of California wanta be's. I hope this goes through. As long as smoking is legal, people have rights to do it.


You must have gone to the wrong parts of Seattle then. Living so close to it I probably end up there once every month, for the majority of my 18 year life span (even more often before my mom died from cancer because of the doctors up there, but different story, different time)

The true people of Seattle know what kind of gem they are really sitting on. They appreciate the local food, good music, good friends, and are capable of maintaining a country attitude, while living in a major city. Sure it's going to have it's share of people that don't fit this bill, but making a generalization like that is not a fair assumption, nor is it encouraging to the further growth and development of unique aspects of the community and its personality.

In regards to the original post, I am really hoping this goes through, especially since I got a tip off that a local B&M wants to open a lounge within 3-4 miles from my house!


----------



## Wlai

Macke said:


> The true people of Seattle know what kind of gem they are really sitting on. They appreciate the local food, good music, good friends, and are capable of maintaining a country attitude, while living in a major city. Sure it's going to have it's share of people that don't fit this bill, but making a generalization like that is not a fair assumption, nor is it encouraging to the further growth and development of unique aspects of the community and its personality.


Couldn't agree more! Funny thing is, I find Seattle much more "live and let live" than Virginia, where I lived for many years.


----------



## Enrique1780

Let's hope this goes through and gives cigar smokers some good news for a change.


----------



## Mr_mich

Enrique1780 said:


> Let's hope this goes through and gives cigar smokers some good news for a change.


+1

I already contacted my reps, whether it helps push it through or now, we will see. Hopefully because of the liscensing fees the state will look at this as a potential revenue source, and since WA state always wants more money they may let this pass.


----------

